# Brisket



## Nawrocki 12 (Feb 14, 2022)

How long can I keep my brisket in the garage before it had to be used? It's been almost 2 weeks  now..


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 14, 2022)

You mean garage  refrigerator right  ?

Keith


----------



## Hijack73 (Feb 14, 2022)

You talking about an uncooked cryovac one?


----------



## schlotz (Feb 14, 2022)

No info to go on.  Please tell me it's in a fridge that's set for 39º. What does the sticker indicate?


----------



## Nawrocki 12 (Feb 15, 2022)

912smoker said:


> You mean garage  refrigerator right  ?
> 
> Keith


No.. I have it on a shelf in the garage to stay cold.. not vac packed


----------



## schlotz (Feb 15, 2022)

Still not much to go on, what temp is the garage?  Personally, not vac packed & just sitting in a garage for 2 weeks doesn't draw a picture of being food safe.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 15, 2022)

Nawrocki 12 said:


> No.. I have it on a shelf in the garage to stay cold.. not vac packed


What is the temp inside of the garage ?
Sounds questionable to me but I'm no expert. 
I've been known to drink milk past the "use by"
date


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

If it isn't sealed up in any kind of wrapping you should toss it no matter what the temperature is. You have no idea how many mice and/or bugs have been on it


----------



## BurntWeenie (Feb 15, 2022)

A little food spoilage never killed anyone☠


----------



## Nawrocki 12 (Feb 15, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Still not much to go on, what temp is the garage?  Personally, not vac packed & just sitting in a garage for 2 weeks doesn't draw a picture of being food safe.


It in a detached garagei its cold in ther it's 18 in Michigan now.. ita been there 2 weeks ago when I bought it.. I was gonna smoke it  Friday for a chili cookoff Saturday..


----------



## schlotz (Feb 15, 2022)

Hmm... it's one thing to go forward with this for home use (I personally wouldn't) but quite another if it is going to be served to the public in a cookoff.  My suggestion is to buy another brisket for that cookoff.


----------



## dr k (Feb 15, 2022)

Your the only one with all the needed crucial specific pieces to this puzzle and there's a few needed missing pieces. So based on packaging, storage, temps, time, varmint/pest, chemical, exhaust fume exposure etc this one should be for your taste buds only, if you pursue it.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Feb 15, 2022)

Nawrocki 12 said:


> It in a detached garagei its cold in ther it's 18 in Michigan now.. ita been there 2 weeks ago when I bought it.. I was gonna smoke it  Friday for a chili cookoff Saturday..


Maybe it stayed cold enough that the brisket never thawed; if an unheated garage and the outside temp stayed below freezing that whole time, it might be ok.   Personally, I'd be a little uncomfortable about it unless I'd had a max/min recording thermometer in the garage with it, to confirm it stayed cold the whole time.


----------



## Nawrocki 12 (Feb 15, 2022)

dr k said:


> Your the only one with all the needed crucial specific pieces to this puzzle and there's a few needed missing pieces. So based on packaging, storage, temps, time, varmint/pest, chemical, exhaust fume exposure etc this one should be for your taste buds only, if you pursue it.





Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Maybe it stayed cold enough that the brisket never thawed; if an unheated garage and the outside temp stayed below freezing that whole time, it might be ok.   Personally, I'd be a little uncomfortable about it unless I'd had a max/min recording thermometer in the garage with it, to confirm it stayed cold the whole time.





Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Maybe it stayed cold enough that the brisket never thawed; if an unheated garage and the outside temp stayed below freezing that whole time, it might be ok.   Personally, I'd be a little uncomfortable about it unless I'd had a max/min recording thermometer in the garage with it, to confirm it stayed cold the whole time.


I am gonna scrap it.. get a new one..


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

Nawrocki 12 said:


> I am gonna scrap it.. get a new one..


Good call and now you don't have to gamble with what ifs


----------



## Nawrocki 12 (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Good call and now you don't have to gamble with what ifs


Exactly  .I'm in a chili cookoff Saturday  750 people.. Brisket Chil


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

Nawrocki 12 said:


> Exactly  .I'm in a chili cookoff Saturday  750 people.. Brisket Chil


Nice good luck. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## schlotz (Feb 16, 2022)

Good luck on Saturday!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 16, 2022)

Good luck! Get some pictures!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 16, 2022)

Good call on tossing it. Don't want to take the chance on getting anyone sick. Best of luck with the cook-off, let us know how it turns out!


----------

